# [Disque dur] rassembler deux DD en une partition



## iDuplo (8 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
Je pense que cette question à déjà était posé mille et une fois, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver de réponse claire...
Je voulais donc savoir, si il était possible d'assembler plusieurs disque dur (pour moi 2) afin qu'il ne forme plus qu'une seule partition.


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir

Comme son nom le suggère déjà un peu, une partition est une subdivision d'un disque physique, dont la finalité est de pouvoir être gérer de façon indépendante différentes parties du disque. Vouloir rassembler logiciellement deux partitions n'a donc normalement pas de sens.

Même si on peut arriver à le faire en _bricolant_ au niveau du logiciel, la mise en oeuvre d'un tel principe sur des disques physiques distincts pose d'énormes problèmes de sécurité pour le contenu des disques (ce n'est pas parce que certains le font que c'est bien...)



En revanche, les partitions sont gérées sous la forme de volumes, lesquels peuvent très bien être assemblés les uns aux autres, notamment par le biais des points de montage dans l'arborescence du système de fichiers. Par défaut, les volumes montés sous Mac OS X apparaissent déjà comme des sous-dossiers du dossier /Volumes/, mais il est possible de définir pour chacun d'eux un dossier quelconque comme point de montage (excepté pour le disque système qui est forcément monté sur la racine).

Plusieurs volumes correspondant à des disques physiques distincts peuvent ainsi apparaître sous la forme de dossiers, séparés mais voisins, voire imbriqués.


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2009)

Mais si tu tiens absolument à joindre deux disques (et non pas partitions) de manière à les fondre totalement (et pouvoir ainsi par exemple enregistrer un fichier dont la taille dépasse la taille d'un disque), il est possible de faire un _RAID entrelacé_ ou un _ensemble joint_, à l'aide de l'Utilitaire de disque -> on en parle par ici.

Mais la contrepartie, c'est que si l'un des disques flanche, tout est perdu.


----------



## iDuplo (9 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour ton message si détaillé Pascal:
En faite je me demandais si ça serait une bonne idée de rassembler deux disque dur pour faire des sauvegardes avec Time machine (comme ça j'aurais moins de problème d'espace).
Qu'est-ce qui se passerait si j'allumais un disque dur et pas l'autre?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

iDuplo a dit:


> Merci pour ton message si détaillé Pascal:
> En faite je me demandais si ça serait une bonne idée de rassembler deux disque dur pour faire des sauvegardes avec Time machine (comme ça j'aurais moins de problème d'espace).
> Qu'est-ce qui se passerait si j'allumais un disque dur et pas l'autre?



Des tas de choses désagréables. Monter deux disques externes en RAID logiciel n'est pas une bonne idée, je l'avais fait naguère, mais avec deux des disques *internes* de mon PowerMac (dont le système était installé sur le troisième disque interne).

Pour faire du RAID avec des disques externes, il faut prendre un boîtier dédié permettant d'acueillir plusieurs disques gérés directement par le boîtier (RAID matériel).

Pour l'argument du "un disque en panne et tout est perdu", je le trouve pour ma part assez fallacieux, car même si tu n'as qu'un seul disque et qu'il tombe en panne, tout est perdu, pareil !


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Des tas de choses désagréables. Monter deux disques externes en RAID logiciel n'est pas une bonne idée,
> (...)
> Pour faire du RAID avec des disques externes, il faut prendre un boîtier dédié permettant d'acueillir plusieurs disques gérés directement par le boîtier (RAID matériel).


Tout-à-fait d'accord.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour l'argument du "un disque en panne et tout est perdu", je le trouve pour ma part assez fallacieux, car même si tu n'as qu'un seul disque et qu'il tombe en panne, tout est perdu, pareil !


Malheureusement, pas si fallacieux que ça. La probabilité de tout perdre est bien plus importante avec deux disques qu'avec un seul.

Déjà, au départ, deux disques représentent deux fois plus de chances d'avoir une panne.

Et comme les deux disques doivent impérativement fonctionner en même temps afin que leur contenu global représente toujours un tout cohérent, on augmente les risques d'avoir une destruction du système de fichiers et des données lorsque l'un des deux disques présente un dysfonctionnement passager.

En effet avec un disque seul, une non-écriture d'un secteur a généralement des conséquences assez limitées. En revanche on fait beaucoup plus de dégâts en n'en écrivant que la moitié d'un secteur (un mot sur deux) dans le cas d'un RAID entrelacé : le secteur n'est alors plus laissé tel quel (ce que le système arrive encore très souvent à supporter), mais systématiquement détruit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Déjà, au départ, deux disques représentent deux fois plus de chances d'avoir une panne.



Le MTBF des disques actuels fait que le taux de panne resterait ridicule.

Cela dit, dans son cas, le risque de pertes de données est encore plus faible, puisqu'il faudrait qu'un des deux disques du RAID tombe en panne en même temps qu'un troisième disque pour qu'il perde quoi que ce soit, le but du RAID étant la sauvegarde de ce troisième disque. En cas de panne du RAID, il formate et relance une sauvegarde, et il n'a rien perdu d'autre qu'un peu de temps !

Non, le risque, c'est le RAID sur des disques externes en boîtiers distincts, car là, au risque de panne intrinsèque s'ajoute les risques loin d'être négligeable d'erreur humaine (qui pourrait être partiellement limité par l'emploi d'un interrupteur d'alimentation unique pour les deux disques, genre barrette multiprise avec interrupteur), et de panne d'alimentation ou de bridge d'un seul des disques (et les risques de panne d'alimentation ou de bridge sont beaucoup plus élevés que les risques de panne de disque).


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le MTBF des disques actuels fait que le taux de panne resterait ridicule.


Le MTBF est peut-être « ridicule », mais sa valeur très élevée (plus d'un siècle) pose le problème différemment : on ne se demande pas quand le disque va tomber en panne, mais si oui ou non il va tomber en panne.

Le nombre non nul de pannes sur les disques récents (j'en ai personnellement vu plusieurs l'année dernière, et on trouve aussi des témoignages sur les forums) prouve que la question se pose bien. Dans ces conditions, on a bien deux fois plus de chances d'avoir une panne avec deux disques qu'avec un seul.

Soit dit en passant, on peut se demander comment on a calculé le MTBF des disques quand on sait que la durée de vie des circuits électroniques à haute intégration utilisés ne cesse de chuter... enfin, bon.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, dans son cas, le risque de pertes de données est encore plus faible, puisqu'il faudrait qu'un des deux disques du RAID tombe en panne en même temps qu'un troisième disque pour qu'il perde quoi que ce soit, le but du RAID étant la sauvegarde de ce troisième disque. En cas de panne du RAID, il formate et relance une sauvegarde, et il n'a rien perdu d'autre qu'un peu de temps !-


Le « RAID entrelacé » n'est pas un véritable système RAID. Il n'effectue aucune redondance, mais se contente de faire fonctionner deux disques de concert. En cas de panne définitive d'un des disques, on perd la totalité des informations (parce qu'on ne peut plus faire grand chose avec deux octets sur quatre). Dans le cas d'un « système joint », on peut peut-être encore espérer récupérer quelques fichiers entiers sur le disque restant, mais je demande à voir.



Cela dit, ça ne m'empêche pas d'utiliser des ordinateurs sans système RAID.

Je fais simplement attention à bien faire des sauvegardes régulières de mes documents, en prévision d'un crash du disque, que je considère comme inévitable, et qui arrivera très probablement d'ici à quelques années.

Dans le cas présent, il suffit de faire de même, en gardant à l'esprit que le système avec deux disques est un peu moins sûr qu'avec un seul disque. C'est tout.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Le « RAID entrelacé » n'est pas un véritable système RAID. Il n'effectue aucune redondance, mais se contente de faire fonctionner deux disques de concert. En cas de panne définitive d'un des disques, on perd la totalité des informations (parce qu'on ne peut plus faire grand chose avec deux octets sur quatre). Dans le cas d'un « système joint », on peut peut-être encore espérer récupérer quelques fichiers entiers sur le disque restant, mais je demande à voir.



Tu n'as pas compris : il veut réunir deux disques en RAID pour servir de sauvegarde à un troisième, plus gros, mais pas en RAID, lui, donc à moins que ce troisième disque ne claque en même temps qu'un des deux du RAID, il ne perd rien, et là, la probabilité pour que ça arrive est quasi nulle, nonobstant la loi de Murphy !


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2009)

Ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai compris. Pour moi, il s'agit seulement d'





iDuplo a dit:


> assembler plusieurs disque dur (pour moi 2) afin qu'il ne forme plus qu'une seule partition.


Je ne pense pas qu'il ait jamais été question de mettre en place une redondance RAID en plus d'obtenir un espace unique plus grand.


Si iDuplo pouvait préciser...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai compris. Pour moi, il s'agit seulement d'
> Je ne pense pas qu'il ait jamais été question de mettre en place une redondance RAID en plus d'obtenir un espace unique plus grand.
> 
> 
> Si iDuplo pouvait préciser...



Mais si !



iDuplo a dit:


> En faite je me demandais si ça serait une bonne idée de rassembler deux disque dur *pour faire des sauvegardes avec Time machine *(comme ça j'aurais moins de problème d'espace).


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2009)

Ben non, justement.

Le système de sauvegarde incrémentale Time Machine n'a rien à voir avec le RAID.

Time Machine s'installe a priori sur une partition d'un simple disque.

... il me semble, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ben non, justement.
> 
> Le système de sauvegarde incrémentale Time Machine n'a rien à voir avec le RAID.
> 
> ...



Ouh ! T'es dur à la détente aujourd'hui, toi, c'est le froid ? :



Soit trois disques : un gros en exploitations, et *deux autres* plus petits (mais plus gros que le gros à eux deux) pour faire la sauvegarde du premier : mettre les deux petits en RAID lui permettrait de sauvegarder le gros sur les deux petits montés comme un seul volume !


----------



## iDuplo (9 Janvier 2009)

Désolé de ne pas avoir répondu plus tôt... je dormais^^.:sleep:
Effectivement, mon but est bien de réunir deux disques dur externes afin d'avoir plein de place pour faire la sauvegarde de deux disques dur distincts (mon disque dur interne et un disque dur externe avec mes films et photos).
En faite pour l'instant j'en ai pas vraiment besoin, car mon disque de 500go qui me sert actuellement de sauvegarde suffit à enregistrer mes disques de 160 et 250 go car ils sont pas pleins.
Mais disons que j'avais envie de me donner plus de marge afin de pouvoir remonter plus loin dans le temps avec Time machine.
Mais je cherche aussi la simplicité et j'ai pas trop envie d'acheter une multiprise avec un interrupteur juste pour mes deux DD en raid.
Est-ce que si je prends soin de les allumer en même temps à chaque fois je n'aurais pas de probléme ?(en sachant que peut être l'un démarrera plus vite que l'autre?)
Est-ce que je serais obligé de les allumer que au démarrage et pas aprés?
Est-ce que Time machine ne va pas avoir de probléme avec ces disques dur en raid?

Je pose beaucoup de questions là donc une derniére^^:

Dans utilitaire de disque il me propose "ensemble de disque concaténée" c'est l'équivalent d'un systéme joint?


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouh ! T'es dur à la détente aujourd'hui, toi, c'est le froid ? :
> 
> 
> 
> Soit trois disques : un gros en exploitations, et *deux autres* plus petits (mais plus gros que le gros à eux deux) pour faire la sauvegarde du premier : mettre les deux petits en RAID lui permettrait de sauvegarder le gros sur les deux petits montés comme un seul volume !


J'avais donc bien compris.

Mais il s'agit de concaténer deux disques avec un « RAID entrelacé » (_RAID Level 0_) ou un « système joint » (_Linear RAID_), ce qui dans les deux cas n'est pas à proprement parler un véritable système RAID, lequel suppose une redondance des données dans le groupe constitué (RAID=_Redundant Array of Independent Disks_).

La concaténation permet de disposer de la somme des espaces disques, alors que le RAID (véritable, donc redondant) ne permet de disposer que de l'espace d'un seul disque (on met seulement l'un des deux disques en miroir = _RAID Level 1_ ; pour disposer de plus d'espace il faudrait associer plus de deux disques pour passer à un système RAID d'ordre supérieur).


Le fait qu'on utilise par la suite le disque logique RAID ainsi créé pour faire une sauvegarde Time Machine (ce qui suppose effectivement l'existence d'un troisième disque) n'a rien à voir dans le problème de concaténation, sujet du fil.



Pour répondre à iDuplo, le fait que les disques soient de capacité différentes suggère qu'on réalisera un «système joint».

Il faudra chaque fois s'assurer que les deux disques concaténés sont bien branchés et allumés avant le premier accès du système, et donc pour plus de sûreté, avant d'allumer le Mac.


Mais vouloir y installer la base de Time Machine semble plutôt dangereux.

Puisqu'il s'agit d'un système de sécurité, il me paraît aberrant de faire appel à un montage incertain pour le mettre en oeuvre. Il suffirait d'une prise mal branchée pour que la sauvegarde ne fonctionne plus, sans forcément qu'on puisse s'en rendre compte, sinon le jour où viendrait y rechercher ce qu'on aura perdu par ailleurs... mais à ce moment il sera trop tard.

En revanche, on pourrait très bien se servir des disques concaténés pour faire par exemple le transfert momentané d'un gros disque.


----------



## iDuplo (9 Janvier 2009)

Ok, je pense avoir compris, merci à vous deux Pascal et ... Pascal ( ok c nul^^)
Effectivement mon idée à l'air d'être une mauvaise idée: j'ai pas envie de mettre ma sauvegarde sur une partition instable.
En plus j'ai la facheuse habitude d'allumer mes DD aprés le démarrage...
Mais une derniére question, si imaginons que je faisais ce systéme raid (je ne le ferais surement pas) et que je décidais de brancher mes DD (ceux en raid) sur un autre ordi, est-ce qu'ils les reconnaitrias bien comme deux disques concaténés?
En gros est-ce que le paramétre raid et écrit sur les DD ou est-ce qu'il est seulement écrit sur mon ordi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

Non, un ensemble RAID, même RAID 0, est défini sur les disques, et dans le cas de disques externes, ils monteraient comme un seul volume quelque soit l'ordi sur lequel ils sont branchés.


----------



## iDuplo (9 Janvier 2009)

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait le plus logique.
En tout cas merci à vous deux de m'avoir conseillé, j'espère que ce post servira à d'autre.


----------

